# Windows XP Professional 64Bit Version + T2300



## Flap (5. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag,

kann ich mit meiner CPU T2300 1,66 GHZ die 64 Bit Version eigentlich benutzen und merkt man dann große Unterschiede zwischen der 32 Bit Version? Hat es einen Sinn zu welchseln?

Ich danke für eure Arbeit 

mfg 

Flap


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juni 2007)

Ich denke nicht, denn der T2300 ist "nur" ein CoreDuo, aber keine 64-Bit CPU.


----------



## michaelwengert (5. Juni 2007)

Da stimme ich zu. Erst die Core2Duo Prozessoren sind 64-Bit fähig.

siehe

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EM64T 

Michael


----------



## Flap (5. Juni 2007)

Okay Besten DANK , so kann ich mir nur die 32 Bit Version kaufen ^^


----------

